# Time for Changes



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Alright, I have decided that I need to start making some changes to my current home theater and would really appreciate any and all your ideas as I really value your opinions. The only two things that are certain at this point is getting rid of the movie posters and implementing acoustic treatments and moving the equipment into a little space behind the display wall that I will have to build out. I am going to try and do all of the work myself as I am a pretty handy person with construction and all types of wiring. 

Thanks you guys, I really appreciate it.

HERE is a link to pictures of the room as it is today and below is a drawing with dimensions. 


[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=3853&w=o[/img]


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

I think you will really like having the gear out of the way! Have you thought about doing a rack? 

Matt


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

mdrake said:


> I think you will really like having the gear out of the way! Have you thought about doing a rack?
> 
> Matt


That is the plan actually. I am still trying to decide between an open relay rack or a closed cabinet. I like the ease of access of the rack but the cabinet looks a lot better. More than likely the open rack because it is about $1000 cheaper. :spend:


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

How much dead space do you have to work with behind the proposed rack location?


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Dave Upton said:


> How much dead space do you have to work with behind the proposed rack location?


I just updated the picture. I cut out the wall and got back there and I could build in a small room about 8'x5'.


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

That gives you some intriguing possibilities. Since you have enough space to the rear I'd use a sliding rack, maybe the middle atlantic SRSR series. That would let you leave a nice 5-6' cable droop for plenty of working room. You could also use some of that space for an IB sub - if you're in the mood.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Dave Upton said:


> That gives you some intriguing possibilities. Since you have enough space to the rear I'd use a sliding rack, maybe the middle atlantic SRSR series. That would let you leave a nice 5-6' cable droop for plenty of working room. You could also use some of that space for an IB sub - if you're in the mood.


Of course you'll be over to help with the IB right? Then again I would have another IB as in the wife's infinite barking.... sort of speak. :hsd:


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

Gladly - but I am afraid I can't convince your wife to leave you be either.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Actually she's extremely cool, I was just being funny. I haven't thought about the IB, I may play with that idea and see where it goes. My only concern on the middle atlantic rack is that it would be on the same wall as the display and may distract from the picture.


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

You could recess the rack about 1.5-2inches and use a plywood frame covered in black GOM fabric. It would then blend in with the wall if you painted it the same color.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Dave Upton said:


> You could recess the rack about 1.5-2inches and use a plywood frame covered in black GOM fabric. It would then blend in with the wall if you painted it the same color.


That would actually prevent me from having to build out the entire area behind the wall and I could run an AC duct into the bottom of the plywood encasement for cooling and an exhaust fan on the top to push the hot air out into the dead space.


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

That would work - you may need a slightly stronger frame for the fan and duct however.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I was thinking more of an external frame built from 2x4's that the plywood encasement could then slide into. The external frame could be braced and mounted with the house structure in the dead space.


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

Sounds good.


----------

